# calcium buffer



## dp12345 (Sep 12, 2010)

anybody heard or use calcium buffer before?
what i read is that it help shrimps to molt.
Any info will help.

thanks 

dp


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

dp12345 said:


> anybody heard or use calcium buffer before?
> what i read is that it help shrimps to molt.
> Any info will help.
> 
> ...


Shrimps need calcium to build their shell. 
If you have small concentration of calcium, they will not be able to grow a new shell. If you have very hard water with a lot of calcium, they will have problems to get rid of old shells.

If you use RO water or your water is very soft (low GH), I suggest you to add small amount KOI clay every week. There are people who is selling it on this forum. It's very cheap.


----------

